# headlamp lens restoration



## timscarz55 (Aug 31, 2007)

Recently bought an '02 Golf that has cloudy lens ( headlamps)...they look "tired"...any way to restore these without total replacement? thanx, tim


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: headlamp lens restoration (timscarz55)*

The short answer is no, probably not. I am guessing your lenses are sand-blasted, like we get here in New México.
HOWEVER, before buying new headlight assemblies, try using plastic polish and buffing out the old ones. Use a power buffer if you have one available. You have nothing to lose, since the old ones are bad anyway. You should get some improvement in the cloudiness, but not the sand-blasting.
When you get your new headlights, have them covered with the 3M (or equivalent) protection film.


----------



## TurboDieselTech (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: headlamp lens restoration (timscarz55)*

Very easy... Get some scotch brite pads, a can of polishing compound (NOT rubbing compound) and a can of clear spray lacquer. Make sure you get lacquer and not clear enamel. Clear enamel will turn yellow after only a few weeks. 
dip the scotch bite pad in the polishing compound and rub the lens with a back and forth motion... DO NOT make circular motions. This removes the old coating that has clouded and turned yellow. rub horizontally and then vertically, until the old coating has been totally removed. Next, with a soft cloth, continue using the polishing compound and the back and forth motions. You'll have to wipe the compound off to see how clear the lens is getting... continue until the lens is no longer "foggy". It may look a little blurred, and that's okay. Next, clean ALL the compound off the lens with some windex. Then wipe it again with rubbing alcohol. Let it dry. Mask off the surrounding areas... turn the headlights on (this heats the lens so its easier to spray and it dries faster)... coat the lens with the clear lacquer and let it dry before driving. This whole process takes about 20 mins per headlight, and the light will look brand new when you are finished.


----------

